# Camping near Texas Motor Speedway



## Pawpaw (Aug 5, 2014)

Planning a trip to Texas Motor Speedway for the fall NASCAR race. Any suggestions for a campground in the area? Looks like Roanoke is the nearest town. Appreciate any advice!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have stayed at The Vineyards RV Park in Grapevine before and driven to the speedway from there. We preferred to stay a little ways away from the crowds.


----------



## Pawpaw (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! I'll check them out.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

You may consider to stay at the track in the campgrounds. I know it can be a little noisy with the generators. We have stayed there twice in our 5th wheel and had a good time. There are trams that will take you to the track and back to the campgrounds. The camping store is stocked every day with fresh vegetables, meats, produce and is high quality food. There are services that will drain your holding tanks and fill your fresh water tank (for a fee). Don't have to fight traffic in and out of TMS!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Stay at the track. We haven't dry camped at Texas but have at Richmond & Eldora. Nice not having to fight traffic. Get a small generator to keep the batteries charged and you're good.
Usually some interesting situations to add some excitement.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I would consider staying at the track, it used to be extremely crowded, almost totally sold out, but in the last couple of years the crowd has dwindled. There should be plenty of space, and it is convenient. It is not as wild as it used to be either. Tom - deepbluegulf


----------



## Pawpaw (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks to all for the recommendations. I think we will try the track this time.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm a little late with this reply,but here goes anyway.If you really would prefer camping where it is quieter,There is a State Park at Ray Roberts lake north of the race track that is a hum-dinger and would be faster getting to the track than anywhere around Grapevine because of the traffic.There's a campground a couple miles North of the race track right off I-35 called Corral City that's very nice with full hook ups.You might give them a call.Corral City Liquor store handles the paper work.The other end of the building is Corral City store with the best hamburgers I've ever had.Always cops in there eating.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Has anyone camped at the Speedway lately? Is it family kind of environment or just very rowdy party you would not like the grandkids to witness?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I wouldn't take any kids.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought at one point I saw on the TMS web site that they had a campgrounds right outside the speedway with full hookups and it was a family campground so they had a quiet time. I think it was patrolled by LE. Does anyone know if that is the case?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Hunter11 said:


> I thought at one point I saw on the TMS web site that they had a campgrounds right outside the speedway with full hookups and it was a family campground so they had a quiet time. I think it was patrolled by LE. Does anyone know if that is the case?


 They have a family campground but I don't think it has hookups. There are very few hookups available at any race track. Usually have to buy a season site and it's expensive.
Look on their website.


----------



## jonesfisher (Apr 4, 2007)

I camped at the speedway for the April race this year and had a blast. I did not take my kids, but would not hesitate to bring them from here on out. It was hit and miss with the party crowds and we met a lot of nice folks. As long as you have your generator your good, we had them fill our fresh water for $20.If you have any other questions shoot me a pm!
Chad


----------

